# The new new big shop…. Well not all of it’s a workshop but it’s still big.



## giantbeat (2 Dec 2022)

Some of you may remember my slightly ranty thread at the start of the year about trying to rent comecial space for our manufacturing/mail order and retail business, and the fact that few wanted to rent to us… it was a very frustrating time.

The end result seemed more positive as I had persuaded our current landlord to rent me his whole building rather than selling, I had up to that point just rented half of it, whilst he had the other half, he was moving on and shutting his joinery business down, I was expecting to take over in december.

as things panned out he sold it from under us in September to a cash buyer, so we are in the middle of moving out and setting up again after months of planning to stay and expand where we were…. The up side is through a friend I found a 4500sqft space that was not on the market and we were able to hammer a deal That worked for everyone… it’s almost 3 x a space that we had before.

i have to admit it’s not all going to be workshop… it will be approx 1200sqft of wood workshop, the same again for showroom and again for 3 music studios we are installing which will help cover the rent and costs, our industry is musical instruments so it ties in well, the rest will be warehouse and storage space.

but I am for the first time ever designing my own workshop and not just growing into whatever space i had…. After almost 18 years in the trade I’m spoiled instead Of just making do.

thre has been several other bonuses too, such as the old huge pallets that were in the space that the building owners didn’t want, they are no longer a standard size, big 5 x 5 things with 1” thick boards on top… almost 60 of them, that were going to be skipped, I offered to take them which they jumped at , some have date stamps going back to the 70’s on them… they are going to be used for many a partition wall.

all I have to do now is get it all divided up and fitted out…. Biggest project of my life coming up.…


----------



## Fitzroy (3 Dec 2022)

I’ve decided space is like clamps, you can never have enough. Good luck with your new project


----------



## giantbeat (3 Dec 2022)

Fitzroy said:


> I’ve decided space is like clamps, you can never have enough. Good luck with your new project


Thanks very much, 

Yeah I filled the last place to the roof, this one won’t be empty for long.

I’m looking forwards to doing the showroom refit too, time to get creative.


----------



## rogxwhit (3 Dec 2022)

This rang a bell! My 1st workshop was 12m² for a few years - given that I could open one or two doors to extend the machining path, but I managed to produce windows, furniture and the odd door and stair in it.

Then I found one to rent that was 48m² (plus a loft space that I made into a showroom). Room to dance!

It's only problem was lack of daylight (small windows). This meant that I had fluorescents on all day. The light quality was ok for working (a good spread), but having lamps on continuously made them a major factor in the electricity bill, when machines though up to 4hp were only on intermittently.

These days, I'd install leds.


----------



## giantbeat (3 Dec 2022)

rogxwhit said:


> This rang a bell! My 1st workshop was 12m² for a few years - given that I could open one or two doors to extend the machining path, but I managed to produce windows, furniture and the odd door and stair in it.
> 
> Then I found one to rent that was 48m² (plus a loft space that I made into a showroom). Room to dance!
> 
> ...


the place is full of old t8 fluorescents like my last place I will gradually replace them with led tubes .

luckily there is some natural light from skylights but they could do with a clean.


----------



## NickVanBeest (3 Dec 2022)

Lucky you! I'm jealous  

I had been trying to find a space to rent after moving to Bournemouth, as the "shop" I had in London was way too small (2.7 x 1.8 meter) but couldn't find anything that fit my pocket as a hobbyist...

So the next option was building a larger shed in the garden, and luckily, after some negotiations with the landlady, I am now starting to build the base frame for a 4.8 x 2.4 meter shop

Still a far cry from proper space, but hey, at least I can empty the storage container and start hobbying again


----------



## rogxwhit (3 Dec 2022)

giantbeat said:


> I will gradually replace them with led tubes


Another capital cost to budget for!

Your spaces look too big to heat! I've just been researching targeted heating with infrared ...


----------



## bushwhaker (3 Dec 2022)

Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## giantbeat (3 Dec 2022)

rogxwhit said:


> Another capital cost to budget for!
> 
> Your spaces look too big to heat! I've just been researching targeted heating with infrared ...


The big open room is being divided up into workshop, warehouse and 3 studios… even the workshop will be divided up into finishing room, assembly (clean room) and so on, I have never heated my whole shop, just the finishing room and beyond that I manage temp to make sure glues don’t spoil, I actually use heating mats and belts in winter to make sure the glues cure, they are far more effective, after 17 years I have my processes down, my last workshop was a chapel & Sunday school building from 1860, it was cold, the new place is a consistent 2deg warmer right now.


----------



## giantbeat (3 Dec 2022)

NickVanBeest said:


> Lucky you! I'm jealous
> 
> I had been trying to find a space to rent after moving to Bournemouth, as the "shop" I had in London was way too small (2.7 x 1.8 meter) but couldn't find anything that fit my pocket as a hobbyist...
> 
> ...


This being a commercial endeavour we had a healthy budget, just could not find anyone who would rent to us, I have been to over 50 viewings and all came to a stop quickly once we told them what we do… drum making is too niche, studios are noisy (I have made many, they are not of done right) and wood work is too messy… apparently.

But yes a bit of luck came our way after many months. 

Glad you found a work around, hope the build goes well, i will watch out for pics


----------



## tpaul (4 Dec 2022)

NickVanBeest said:


> Lucky you! I'm jealous
> 
> I had been trying to find a space to rent after moving to Bournemouth, as the "shop" I had in London was way too small (2.7 x 1.8 meter) but couldn't find anything that fit my pocket as a hobbyist...
> 
> ...


I built a double garage to house my woodworking toys. Now full to the brim. Never had a car in it. This was followed by a 24' x 15' shed for garden machinery, ride on mowers etc. Its full, so a twin was built alongside. It's now jammers, so concrete slab has now been poured for third and final effort, I hope.

I had a friend whose workshop was an old WW2 aircrafr hanger. Loads of space. Trouble was nothing was ever stored properly , evertything was just left down on an empty floor space. He had to spend ages trying to find things


----------



## NickVanBeest (4 Dec 2022)

giantbeat said:


> Glad you found a work around, hope the build goes well, i will watch out for pics


First one: relocated shed:



So now there's space for the 16 x 8 on the left


----------



## Lons (4 Dec 2022)

I'm sorry to hear the guy sold you out, I guess he's no longer a mate after that, both him and his wife seemed very genuine when I met them. At least you found what is possibly a better long term solution for your business and I wish you success going forward.

Your old drum sander is still going strong in semi retirement with me,  isn't used a lot but when it is it does exactly what I need.

ATB
Bob


----------



## giantbeat (4 Dec 2022)

Lons said:


> I'm sorry to hear the guy sold you out, I guess he's no longer a mate after that, both him and his wife seemed very genuine when I met them. At least you found what is possibly a better long term solution for your business and I wish you success going forward.
> 
> Your old drum sander is still going strong in semi retirement with me,  isn't used a lot but when it is it does exactly what I need.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, though strained for a while, I’m still on good terms with Dan, he is a good guy, he Would not have sold & gone back on his word unless he had to, it could have been handled better, but we worked it out… it’s stretched us as a business but as you say this could/should be better long term.

somtimes you need a push in life, ehh! 

goad the little sander is working out for you, my bigger one is running full time, in fact I could do with another 


G


----------



## Lons (4 Dec 2022)

The new place looks great, huge potential and the opportunity to get it right from the beginning though you're going to be putting in just a little overtime.  Those pallets age a huge benefit, I ran a company in the late 70s - early 80s and we got sheet plastics from various manufacturers including 6m x 1.25m and 3m x 2m which were delivered on double sided close boarded pallets of similar thickness, the latter especially good as they were hardwood. Many of those I had dropped off at my place, all gone now alas. 

If you ever get up here to see Dan you're all most welcome to drop in as we're only 10 minutes from him, the kettle is always on and if you have the dog with you we have a mutt proof field and a friendly Labrador always looking for a playmate.


----------



## giantbeat (4 Dec 2022)

Lons said:


> The new place looks great, huge potential and the opportunity to get it right from the beginning though you're going to be putting in just a little overtime.  Those pallets age a huge benefit, I ran a company in the late 70s - early 80s and we got sheet plastics from various manufacturers including 6m x 1.25m and 3m x 2m which were delivered on double sided close boarded pallets of similar thickness, the latter especially good as they were hardwood. Many of those I had dropped off at my place, all gone now alas.
> 
> If you ever get up here to see Dan you're all most welcome to drop in as we're only 10 minutes from him, the kettle is always on and if you have the dog with you we have a mutt proof field and a friendly Labrador always looking for a playmate.


Funny you should mention the pallets


been wall building today, I expect to be doing long days and weekends for some time. 


I may well take you up on that offer Bob, and I’m always up for play time with a pooch, our staffy thinks it’s playtime 24/7


----------



## Lons (5 Dec 2022)

It's taking shape Gareth.

My missus loves dogs of all shapes and sizes, our lab is 8 now but daughter has a very energetic large labradoodle and son has a 2 year old lab so plus a number of friends with pooches here are often several dogs belting around the garden, there's about an acre completely escape proof unless they can jump 8ft and the place is always littered with balls and toys.


----------



## giantbeat (24 Dec 2022)

Machines going in


----------



## HOJ (25 Dec 2022)

Excellent news, some interesting specialist machines in there, how long will it take you to be fully operational again?


----------



## giantbeat (26 Dec 2022)

HOJ said:


> Excellent news, some interesting specialist machines in there, how long will it take you to be fully operational again?


Yeah I have many machines I have made or modified for very specific tasks. 

I honestly don’t know how long it’s going to take to re setup fully & organise, never had To do a full re setup before, I will set up what I need to as I need to depending on what work I have on, the rest Will come together bit by bit.


----------

